# Review: Pentax K-1 sensor > 5D4 sensor



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Pentax-K-1-sensor-review-Full-frame-marvel

It's amazing what happens when you put the same sensor in three cameras: _DXO loves all three.
_
- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

Meanwhile, back at Canon HQ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> It's amazing what happens when you put the same sensor in three cameras: _DXO loves all three.
> _




... shouldn't it? If there were a large variance in score that would be something. At least there is some apparent consistency.


----------



## cookestudios (Sep 15, 2016)

Having reviewed the K-1 and owning the 5D4, I'm not surprised, but the point for me is that with Canon's extensive glass ecosystem, they're narrowed the gap enough that the remaining difference is outweighed by the positives of the Canon system and doesn't inhibit or bother me the way it used to. The 80D/1D2/5D4 sensors are huge leaps forward for Canon.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing what happens when you put the same sensor in three cameras: _DXO loves all three.
> ...



Of course, the results make sense. I'm not knocking that.

But it is an interesting take on how a company making it's first FF sensor opted to go from 0-60 in precisely 0 seconds by simply cutting a check. I have no idea what terms Pentax got in the deal (with their modest volumes, one would think they are paying a mint for these sensors), but it seems a very shrewd move to kick start their FF ambitions with a known entity under the hood. This allows them to devote more of their attention, resources, etc. on making this rig as delightfully feature-packed / wonky menu'd / weatherproofed as we expect a Pentax rig to be.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 15, 2016)

cookestudios said:


> Having reviewed the K-1 and owning the 5D4, I'm not surprised, but the point for me is that with Canon's extensive glass ecosystem, they're narrowed the gap enough that the remaining difference is outweighed by the positives of the Canon system and doesn't inhibit or bother me the way it used to. The 80D/1D2/5D4 sensors are huge leaps forward for Canon.



Sure. Canon has so much going for it...

Glass
AF systems
Quality reputation
Customer service
Immense 3rd party accessory ecosystem
Large resale market
(unique tech on recent models: DPAF, anti-flicker, silent shutter, etc.)

...that the 'failure' the 5D3 represented to sensor testers didn't really do a damn thing to their sales. The 5D3 sold very, very well. 

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I have no idea what terms Pentax got in the deal (with their modest volumes, one would think they are paying a mint for these sensors



Yah, who knows? By this time, Sony may have a surplus, and I'm sure they likes giving Nikon additional competition at 36MP while only they have the 42MP.


----------



## cookestudios (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> cookestudios said:
> 
> 
> > Having reviewed the K-1 and owning the 5D4, I'm not surprised, but the point for me is that with Canon's extensive glass ecosystem, they're narrowed the gap enough that the remaining difference is outweighed by the positives of the Canon system and doesn't inhibit or bother me the way it used to. The 80D/1D2/5D4 sensors are huge leaps forward for Canon.
> ...



Right, exactly. I used my 5D3 happily (and dare I say enthusiastically) until I upgraded to the 5D4. Was I occasionally annoyed by the limited DR and file latitude? Yes. Did it ever stop me from getting a job done? Of course not.


----------

